# Menü Mouseover einbauen



## Ozonschicht (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Welt, 
Ich hab vieles gelesen; versucht; gebastelt aber ich bekomme es nicht hin.
Ich möchte das sich der Hintergrundbild bei Mouseover ändert z.B. von Bild2.htm zu Bild3.htm.
Mich würde es freuen wen jemand mir mal ein beispiel geben kann damit ich es vervollständigen kann.
Hier ist mein Quellcode.


```
<td>
<table WIDTH=187 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
<tr>
<td><IMG SRC="http://file1.npage.de/004667/69/bilder/menu_header2.jpg" WIDTH=187 HEIGHT=47></td>

</tr>
<tr>
<td style="background-image:url(http://file1.npage.de/004667/69/bilder/menu10.jpg);" WIDTH=187 HEIGHT=22 class=menu><a target="_self" class="menu" href="http://weiserbaum.npage.de/willkommen_62436724.html"><b>» Startseite</b></a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td style="background-image:url(http://file1.npage.de/004667/69/bilder/menu10.jpg);" WIDTH=187 HEIGHT=22 class=menu><a target="_self"
class="menu" href="http://weiserbaum.npage.de/umfrage_22653997.html"><b>» Umfrage</b></a></td>
</tr>
</tr>
<td style="background-image:url(http://file1.npage.de/004667/69/bilder/menu10.jpg);" WIDTH=187 HEIGHT=22 class=menu><a target="_self"
class="menu" href="http://www.guestbook-free.com/books3/weiserbaum/"><b>» Gästebuch</b></a></td>
</tr>
</tr>
<td style="background-image:url(http://file1.npage.de/004667/69/bilder/menu10.jpg);" WIDTH=187 HEIGHT=22 class=menu><a target="_self"
class="menu" href="http://weiserbaum.npage.de/gilden-mitglieder_75754171.html"><b>» Die Gilde</b></a></td>
</tr>
</tr>
<td style="background-image:url(http://file1.npage.de/004667/69/bilder/menu10.jpg);" WIDTH=187 HEIGHT=22 class=menu><a target="_self"
class="menu" href="http://weiserbaum.npage.de/die_leader_26176110.html"><b>» Die Leader</b></a></td>
</tr>
</tr>
<td style="background-image:url(http://file1.npage.de/004667/69/bilder/menu10.jpg);" WIDTH=187 HEIGHT=22 class=menu><a target="_self"
class="menu" href="http://weiserbaum.npage.de/member_suche_65074207.html"><b>» Member suche</b></a></td>
</tr>
</tr>
```
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Maik (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

mit etwas Umstellung deines HTML-Codes für das Menü hilft dir mein CSS-Tutorial CSS-Rollover weiter, in dem das Menü als praxisübliches "CSS-Listenmenü" fungiert.

Tabellen dienen nämlich semantisch nicht zum Auszeichnen eines Menüs, sondern um Daten in tabellarischer Form auszugeben.

mfg Maik


----------

